

Chipmakers fined by EU for price-fixing - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/10126755.stm

======
jacquesm
Interesting that micron escaped the fine, they should at a minimum have been
punished a bit, maybe a reduced fine, but _no_ fine at all ?

Then the scheme is simple, fix prices with a bunch of buddies, reap the
profits, rat them all out and keep the profits.

And a fine is great, but doesn't this open the doors to lawsuits by customers
of these companies to be compensated for the profits the cartel made over and
beyond the price as determined by the market?

~~~
ZeroGravitas
But how would you be able to form a cartel if everyone has a strong financial
incentive to rat the others out?

